# Turtle wax - zip wax - YEY or NEY??



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Selling 1 litre with every purchase in Halfords for £1.99

Am I going to be leaving the Gold Class in the shed from now on or is it average?

Pls discuss


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

definately ney. my brother in law wanted to wash his car so he bought that. gave him a hand and it was a proper waste of money. i quadrupled the doseage for my father in law's a class and result was better but still not as good as gold class. ive got sn shampoo and vp poseidons wash and they are even better than gold class.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah i agree the shaqs77, When I got some, I had to use a hell of a lot more than it suggested to get it how I liked it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AJA_528i said:


> Selling 1 litre with every purchase in Halfords for £1.99
> 
> Am I going to be leaving the Gold Class in the shed from now on or is it average?
> 
> Pls discuss


Everyone is going to tell you how rubbish zip wax is, but you know what, folk have been using it for years, and iirc it is the top selling shampoo , so there must be something very right about it, I don't use that one myself, did want some of the high gloss and would have swapped a 2/3 tub of chemical guys wax for a litre of the stuff but nobody came forth


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I used this when I started to drive. I wouldn't call it a bad shampoo. It's got a dead old school smell about it. 

I'd say it's decent product and does what it says on the tin. I did find Simoniz shampoo's better though. 

Now I've thought of the smell, I think I might have to get a small bottle. Kind of cool reminising!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

It's certainly not a bad shampoo, it leaves a good finish. IIRC it's quite slick in use. 

I do think that Turtle Wax make far better shampoos than the Zip wax though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> It's certainly not a bad shampoo, it leaves a good finish. IIRC it's quite slick in use.
> 
> I do think that Turtle Wax make far better shampoos than the Zip wax though.


Yep the Platinum and ICE shampoo's are good :thumb:


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

the Turtle wax platinum range seems pretty good, i got a load of the wax for 99p for two (small) bottles and was pretty impressed


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Yep the Platinum and ICE shampoo's are good :thumb:


Yeah, I personally love the platinum shampoo.

I haven't tried the ICE one yet. I might give it a go on halfords 3 for 2 some time.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> Yeah, I personally love the platinum shampoo.
> 
> I haven't tried the ICE one yet. I might give it a go on halfords 3 for 2 some time.


The 1 litre cost little more than the 473ml but the bottle is not as pretty


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

outcastjack said:


> the Turtle wax platinum range seems pretty good, i got a load of the wax for 99p for two (small) bottles and was pretty impressed


I've got a lot of the platinum range and it's all good stuff IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

Personally I found Zip Wax average. I have some TW Extreme (the Nano Tech stuff) and that is distinctly better. It produces a nice water repleancy effect on glass, but still seems to strip wax like Zip Wax.

I mostly use DJ BTBM & SN, both of which provide better lubricity and do not strip wax in the same fashion as I personally seem to manage with TW.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

DONT DO IT!

Its not a patch on Gold Class. I honestly would not use it if it was 1% of the cost of the megs stuff.
I have used both and was very disappointed with TW stuff and very, very impressed with megs.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Bought some of this today to make up some clay lube with, will give it a shot as a shampoo tomorrow and see how it fairs.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

jenks said:


> DONT DO IT!
> 
> Its not a patch on Gold Class. I honestly would not use it if it was 1% of the cost of the megs stuff.
> I have used both and was very disappointed with TW stuff and very, very impressed with megs.


I must admit gold class is soo slick and silky - lovely product, just a bit expensive even in 64oz


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Definatly NOT. i actually got some of this stuff free a while ago with a purchase and it is RUBBISH. You need like a quarter of a bottle for a 10 litre bucket and even then the lub is rubbish even if you dont want to spend out on the megs stuff go for the cheaper autoglym stuff


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Perfectly fine but I find the Autoglym bodywork shampoo to be better, but here's the rub, it's more expensive.


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

I use it on my arches and wheels and its not too bad. £2 it cost so I cant moan


----------



## Tom90 (Dec 25, 2008)

I do a cheap valet for local residents and I use this stuff so that I'm not wasting my Megs GC on customers cars that don't care. 

It's cheap and it does the job. Leaves alot of streaks if left to dry, But i use demon shine as a drying aid, so this is not a problem


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

best car shampoo ever if you live in a soft water area ....used it for 25 years tried AG MEGS etc and there all rubbish compared to good old TW zip wax


----------

